# Familias de aire tradicional



## Lady Marion

Hola. Se trata de un artículo de Montero y la frase es:
"*Familias de aire tradicional* pasean entre mujeres y hombres desnudos sin que nadie pierda el tiempo en indignarse con la piel, el deseo y las costumbres de los demás". Estamos hablando de una playa de nudistas cerca de Cádiz.

¿Es una expresión hecha o quiere simplemente decir "Famiglie tradizionali"? 
¿Cómo lo traduciríais?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Neuromante

Significa que parecen tradicionales, que son muy normales en el aspecto. No implica que sean tradicionales.


----------



## Lady Marion

Il senso è quindi quello di "Familias normales y corrientes"?


----------



## 0scar

Significa "Famiglie d'aspetto tradizionali"


----------



## honeyheart

Sigo sin entender.  ¿Significa acaso que en la misma playa se asolean tanto personas completamente desnudas como familias en traje de baño (matrimonios con sus hijos)?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Sigo sin entender.  ¿Significa acaso que en la misma playa se asolean tanto personas completamente desnudas como familias en traje de baño (matrimonios con sus hijos)?



Sì. In Spagna in molte località, soprattutto in zone protette tipo parchi naturali, non c'è separazione tra bagnanti nudisti e non, e nessuno si scandalizza per questo.

Famiglie *dall'aria* tradizional*e*. (l'agg. è sing. perché si concorda con aria)
Famiglie dall'aspetto tradizional*e* (idem, con "aspetto").
Famiglie apparentemente tradizionali (l'agg. si concorda con famiglie).

Anche:
Famiglie convenzionali.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Sì. In Spagna in molte località, soprattutto in zone protette tipo parchi naturali, non c'è separazione tra bagnanti nudisti e non, e nessuno si scandalizza per questo.


 No sabía, gracias por el dato.


----------



## 0scar

Las afirmaciones categóricas con Google se desmienten en 5 segundos:

http://www.gsmspain.com/foros/hp227...a_escandaliza-existencia-playas-nudistas.html


----------



## ursu-lab

Oscar, se  entri in un sito legato all'Opus Dei   (il sito "playasfamiliares"  a cui ti riferisci tu, per es., ma immagino che tu non sappia cosa sia l'OD...) sicuramente troverai che non condividono l'esistenza  delle spiagge nudiste: non ci vuole certo un genio per capirlo ...
Basta fare un salto in una qualsiasi spiaggia  spagnola per sapere che, in generale, certi problemi di "pudore" qui non  sono presenti già* da qualche decennio*: anche le donne di settant'anni  possono (se vogliono farlo) mettersi in topless senza alcun complesso puritano o senza  correre il rischio di essere lapidate...
A proposito, toglimi un dubbio: la Spagna la conosci personalmente o solo grazie a "google street view"?


----------



## 0scar

No pude dejar pasar una afirmación tan descabellada como  "*nadie* se escandaliza por una playa nudista", y nudista no es topless, es otra cosa, nudista en un tipo de 40 años en bolas.


----------



## Lady Marion

Ci tengo a precisare che la mia intenzione non era quella di far scaturire un dibattito sul valore etico delle spiagge nudiste o meno.

Per chi voglia leggersi un bel testo, questo è il link che rimanda al testo dal quale è tratta la frase sulle "familias de aire tradicional".
http://www.colectivo-rousseau.org/j...e&catid=18:articulistas&id=115:teoria-del-sur

Posso dire di aver vissuto due anni in Spagna e, nel mio piccolo, confermo che il senso del pudore lì è davvero diverso dal nostro. Se qui (in Italia) una ragazza in topless al mare viene additata come una svergognata (quando in televisione si vedono cose, a mio avviso, molto peggiori di un paio di tette al vento), lì è del tutto normale e nessuno ci fa caso, né i bambini, né i ragazzi, né gli adulti. Anzi, la cosa "strana" è quasi che una ragazza si vergogni e si lasci il pezzo sopra del costume.
Lo stesso vale per le spiagge nudiste. Ce ne sono molte di più e sono frequentate molto più liberamente.


----------



## ursu-lab

La legislazione spagnola non proibisce il nudismo: in generale, qualsiasi spiaggia può essere frequentata da nudisti, a meno che il singolo comune non lo proibisca con un'ordinanza municipale. 
A Barcellona, chiunque può camminare non solo nelle spiagge, ma persino *per le vie del centro*, "en bolas". È perfettamente legale e non sono pochi a farlo, c'è addirittura un gruppo di ciclisti nudisti...
Se c'è gente che gira nuda addirittura per strada, figuriamoci quanti si scandalizzeranno nel vedere una persona nuda su una spiaggia...


----------



## 0scar

Lo que falta agregar es que "nadie se escandaliza", ni un padre con sus nena de 7 años cuando se cruza con un tipo en bolasless, ya que es legal, salvo que ese padre sea fanático del Opus Dei.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:*


> *Amici,
> 
> Di nuovo (e continuamente ) vi ricordo di rispondere alla domanda linguistica al post #1.
> Per ogni ulteriore commento su religione, naturismo e società, postate pure sul Forum dedicato. Ma non qui.
> 
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------

